# NEW Member



## Plumb (Dec 30, 2013)

Greetings fellow Brothers of the Craft,

I hope this email finds all in good health wealth and prosperity. I bring you greetings from Benjamin F Luke Lodge 127 Brunssum, Netherlands PHA 12 Masonic District Maryland. I look forward to gaining more knowledge from my fellow brothers.

Brother
Ken Bohaty


----------



## Bro Darren (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome brother!!


----------



## brother blaine (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome brother


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## JJones (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums.


----------



## KSigMason (Dec 30, 2013)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## cog41 (Jan 1, 2014)

Hearty Welcome indeed!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## Plumb (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you my Brothers for the warm welcome. I will be continuing my quest for more light on 8 Feb as I begin a new Journey as a Royal Arch Mason. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

